# Acid Five (5) Cigar Review - Yum Yum



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar was among the best i have smoked.

Read the full review here: Acid Five (5) Cigar Review - Yum Yum


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

The Acid 5 and 3 (Opulence) are my favorite two from the Acid line...so I am glad you enjoyed the 5...great review!


----------

